# Hat mein Raidcontroller kein BIOS? - WinXP Installation auf nem Raid 0 Verbund



## DerElch (29. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe mir einen gebrauchten Raidcontroller Digitus DC-ATA100RAID zugelegt. Leider war kein Handbuch dabei und es scheint auch keines mehr zu geben..

Beim Starten erkennt der Controller beide Festplatten automatisch, einzige Nachricht "Für Windows 2000 F1 drücken", macht man dass passiert - soweit ich das erkennen kann- auch nichts anderes ,nur gibt es da keine Option mit der ich ins Controllerbios (?) kommt und einen Raidverbund erstellen kann..  

Mein System läuft momentan auf einer anderen Platte, der Controller ist soweit von XP erkannt worden und ich konnte schon ein Stripeset in Windows erstellen. Auf dieses wollte ich dann XP neu installieren, nur sagt das Setup von XP, dass es darauf nicht zugreifen kann, zeigt das erstellte Laufwerk aber an.

Wenn ich beim Setup F6 drücke und die Treiberdisk einlege, sagt es, der Controller würde gehen, bei der Abfrage wohin ich dann installieren möchte, kommt allerdings die Meldung, dass er nicht zugreifen könne, das erstellte Laufwerk wird gar nicht mehr angezeigt..

Bin leider was Raid angeht absoluter Neuling und hab keine Ahnung.

Mach ich vielleicht was grundlegendes falsch? Kann man Windows überhaupt auf nem Raid 0 - Laufwerk installieren?

Bitte Hilfe  

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Der Elch


----------

